# transfer spray for cotton tees?



## svoltmer (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Does dye sublimation *have* to be on the polyester style tees?*

Where can I find transfer spray for cotton tees? and does it show any staining arround the image? Thanks


----------



## alex63 (Mar 29, 2006)

Not sure wahat your asking there. If you're looking for a spray that will allow you to sublimate onto cotton T's it doesn't exist. There was a thread on here about using "White Rain" brand harr spray but after testing it I wouldn't sell any to my clients. 


Alex


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Never heard of it. What is it supposed to do?


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Are you talking about an adhesive spray to hold the transfers in place?


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Sublimation Products - Sublimatable Media

We tried this type of product years ago with poor results. It was very hard to get a consistant coverage on the garment.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

alex63 said:


> Not sure wahat your asking there. If you're looking for a spray that will allow you to sublimate onto cotton T's it doesn't exist. There was a thread on here about using "White Rain" brand harr spray but after testing it I wouldn't sell any to my clients.



I remember seeing a thread about an actual product designed to do this -- not just the hair spray. However, I believe I asked in that thread what the point of doing this was (and never got an answer):

It seems to me if you are applying a layer of spray/whatever, then you lose the advantages of dye sub anyway. E.g., I can't imagine after using that spray the shirt would still have no hand, and I bet the quality wouldn't be as good at that point anyway. Sounds to me like, at that point, you might as well just use normal heat transfer papers.


----------



## Spank_Shirts (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi all... 

Right I'm just getting off the ground. So can I just ask... How does the Sublimation ink system come out on Cotton T's...???

We are about to knock up some initial samples. 

I've been told to get some Polyester Spray for Cotton / Poly Coating??? Is there any point??


----------



## MR RISE (Feb 2, 2009)

Spank_Shirts said:


> Hi all...
> 
> Right I'm just getting off the ground. So can I just ask... How does the Sublimation ink system come out on Cotton T's...???
> 
> ...


Hi Paul

I just ordered some spray from Liquid polyester sublimation blanks coating for sublimation and sublimation blanks - GooseJuice.

Im going to try it out on some cotton tees and see what kind of result we get.

email me through my website if you want to know details.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I also found this that I am going to try it out:

*Pony Coat - Clear Sublimation Coating for Textiles *

Pony Coat Clear for Textiles is a brand new, non-toxic and easy to apply sublimation coating available for coating textiles that are not already dye sub compatible. Unlike other do-it-yourself coatings, this formulation requires no special ventilation, dedicated ovens or biohazard suits! Available in 8 oz, 16 oz or 1Gallon sizes. Simply Spray, Set, & Transfer!


----------



## cablelogger (Oct 19, 2007)

where can I find pony coat clear


----------



## jagojoli (Jun 6, 2008)

I do not use the spray on the cotton instead I use a coating liquid. So now I can transfer a sublime on cotton.
Please visit my blog sublimation on cotton etc
TX


----------



## myrddyn (Sep 26, 2008)

cablelogger said:


> where can I find pony coat clear


I just found this thread and did a search for it. Here is the url.
Pony Coat Dye Sublimation Coating for Textiles and Hard Surfaces, Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation - Heat Transfer, Dye Sublimation and Engraving Equipment & Supplies Source


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I tried it and it doesn't work that great...plus leave yellow staining everywhere.

you're better of just getting 100% poly tees. It's cleaner and looks way better in the long run


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 22, 2009)

I recently tried “Goose Juice” (a product said to enable printing on 100% cotton) All I can say is what a fiasco!! I would very strongly warn anyone who’s remotely interested, to steer clear of this product! Not only didn’t the product work to enable sublimation on cotton, the biggest complaint I have with it came before even attempting to sublimate. The product itself left the fabric very stiff and scratchy (negating the whole point of sublimating in the first place). Given that the product needs to dry for 12 hours I sprayed all my substrates ahead of time including some sample fabric swatches I planned to experiment on to work out issues with time, pressure and heat settings. I basically ruined all the substrates I planned on sublimating before even attempting to print. I won’t bore you or bog you down with the details of our many interactions (though happy to if you care to hear them) but I will just say that the company owner was extremely unhelpful, and very unprofessional in hearing my complaints. There is a warning on the instruction sheet to test on samples for settings and times, clearly speaking to potential problems when printing, not in preparing the substrates ahead of time.
I’d like to pass this information on in hopes of saving other sublimation printers the difficulty, frustration and expense I encountered. There may very well be other products out there to help with sublimating on cotton but beware of Goose Juice.


----------



## PromisedPassion (Sep 24, 2009)

Hello, was wondering how the pony coat clear works on tile. Did you get a chance to try it out ?


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 22, 2009)

No, sorry, haven't tried Pony Coat but would love to hear how it works for you if you do. Conde sells tiles that are coated and ready for sublimation - many different sizes. You might want to go directly to them and avoid the mess and possible issues with uneven coating, etc. I don't do much with tiles but when I got a new printer I did run some color charts (so I can match PMS colors when I print ceramic mugs) on some of their very large ceramic tiles and they sublimated very nicely.


----------



## PromisedPassion (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks, im new to all this & am wanting to do coffer mugs, tiles & such & just found out that i have to get a sub printer, mug press, & dont know what else yet. If you could give me some info i would so appreciate it. I just dont know what to get & am scared of spending lots of money & finding out the hard way to do this stuff.


----------



## DebbieC (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd definitely suggest starting out talking to Conde Systems. They sell blanks as well as inks and printers...all the supplies you'll need. My mug press is from George Knight and it's lasted me for over 10 years now and seems to be still going strong (knock on wood). Another good source for blanks is Imprints USA, though they're not quite as full service as Conde. I used to run an Epson 3000 with Sawgrass inks but my printer died a couple of months ago and I decided to try a less expensive route to carry us through this economic crunch time. I'm currently running one of the Gel ink printers which we bought from Conde and I have to say I'm very surprised by the quality and it's super, super fast!! 
Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## madcat (Sep 25, 2009)

Does the spray everyone is talking about work on Mugs?


----------



## PromisedPassion (Sep 24, 2009)

How do you print on mugs with a regular printer ? That is what im trying to figure out is if i am going to have to get a sub printer. I heard that is the only way to do mugs,tiles & such. If you do shirts what printer & paper do you use ?


----------



## suomaf (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

Let me preface this by saying I am not working for or advertising this company, it is just something that popped into my mail box and I thought that I should share. I do not know how effective it is or even if it works but if it does, its interesting for sure.

Apparently, instead of spraying, you can screen this stuff onto your shirts and then do the sublimation. 

Sublimation Coating for 100% Cotton Textiles Fabrics - Latest Product & Latest Technology - Product Catalog - Jetyoung Int'l Technology Ltd


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Jun 23, 2010)

Have anyone actually tried the above solution (the link from suomaf) and if so, with what result?
Would make my life easier if that was the way to do it


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

FunkyMonkey said:


> Have anyone actually tried the above solution (the link from suomaf) and if so, with what result?
> Would make my life easier if that was the way to do it


Let's say it worked perfectly which would be questionable at best. It would take 5 minutes plus to create, coat the shirt, dry, recoat the shirt, etc to produce the end result. That would make it very difficult to turn a profit in a real production environment.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Jun 23, 2010)

That may be true, but I'm looking for a solution to combine both cotton and sublimation for mugs etc., for my own graphic work and not really for big reselling... And don't really want to invest in 2 different systems (for the same reason). So for me it'd be a solution - if it actually works, that is


----------

